# Water Softener to do this week!



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a hard time selling any water treatment. I don't know if my price is to high or what? 
Anyone having better luck?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've installed a couple of RO systems under kitchen sinks, but that's about it.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm guessing because your listed as an HVAC company. If you want to do water conditioning, be a water conditioning company

Just saying......


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I talked to my supply house about being slow in that department. He said everyone in the area is slow with water conditioning! 
I'm happy $3800 for next week!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> I'm guessing because your listed as an HVAC company. If you want to do water conditioning, be a water conditioning company
> 
> Just saying......


I do Plumbing and HVAC. I have more years in plumbing. Water Conditioning is part of plumbing, but I don't market my self like some company's. We have some company's that just do water conditioning. I wouldn't survive doing that, nor just doing Plumbing!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Where are you located??*

Are you doing work in the new jersey area??

or is that out of your range???


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Water conditioning is tough for plumbers. The reason it is tough is due to the mentality to sell the units. You must have a hunter mentality. It is a different mindset. We (plumbers) try to develop and grow a repeat relationship with the clients. Most water conditioning companies go into a home and are in a sell sell mode. Trying to persuade and influence the client into moving forward, it is considered a 1 time hit and move onto the next person.

Ever heard a water conditioning pitch? It is common practice to convince the customer of all the poisons in the water and to show a government conspiracy with all the chemicals and ask if they truly trust the government. What comes next is how long the government took to clearly state how unhealthy smoking is to the public. They ask the customer; do you know what chlorine is? It is a poison and we dump that into the drinking water system to kill bacteria. Arsenic, ammonia and the list grows. Some will have pictures of people with rashes, dvd’s that pick out the worst case scenarios and show that to a customer. It is a push situation. I will never sell anything in this manner. There is a new description here in south Florida. Fish in the gulf have been tested and they have found caffeine that the water treatment plants cannot remove as of yet. That information was just sent to me by a water conditioning company.

 I wish for one time a water conditioning company would use a positive approach and describe in detail the positive aspects of water conditioning. Inform the customer what it does and why it works and how it will taste and feel after. It is difficult selling systems when we do not have that hunter mentality and that is why they are so far and few sold.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*selling softeners is a pain in the neck*



Richard Hilliard said:


> Water conditioning is tough for plumbers. The reason it is tough is due to the mentality to sell the units. You must have a hunter mentality. It is a different mindset. We (plumbers) try to develop and grow a repeat relationship with the clients. Most water conditioning companies go into a home and are in a sell sell mode. Trying to persuade and influence the client into moving forward, it is considered a 1 time hit and move onto the next person.
> 
> Ever heard a water conditioning pitch? It is common practice to convince the customer of all the poisons in the water and to show a government conspiracy with all the chemicals and ask if they truly trust the government. What comes next is how long the government took to clearly state how unhealthy smoking is to the public. They ask the customer; do you know what chlorine is? It is a poison and we dump that into the drinking water system to kill bacteria. Arsenic, ammonia and the list grows. Some will have pictures of people with rashes, dvd’s that pick out the worst case scenarios and show that to a customer. It is a push situation. I will never sell anything in this manner. There is a new description here in south Florida. Fish in the gulf have been tested and they have found caffeine that the water treatment plants cannot remove as of yet. That information was just sent to me by a water conditioning company.
> 
> I wish for one time a water conditioning company would use a positive approach and describe in detail the positive aspects of water conditioning. Inform the customer what it does and why it works and how it will taste and feel after. It is difficult selling systems when we do not have that hunter mentality and that is why they are so far and few sold.


 
you said it all here.... 

it amazes me what some companies are able to get out of a water softener and how they hose down the general public into buying some high priced peice of junk....

...like try over 5500 for a RO unit and a one peice softener with only a GE controll on it...

we get a lot of tire kickers, and a lot of folks that simply want a crappy whirlpool unit they bought installed for them...

my web site does help a lot to win them over....

http://weilhammerplumbing.com/galleryii/


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Are you doing work in the new jersey area??
> 
> or is that out of your range???


 
PA. About 20min away.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I take water sample. Drive to my supplier, They send it to Masters lab for the test. I get print out of whats in water, give to HO, and try to make a sale. 
The units I get are expensive, even compared to other good brands. 
I think that's one big reason.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I take water sample. Drive to my supplier, They send it to Masters lab for the test. I get print out of whats in water, give to HO, and try to make a sale.
> The units I get are expensive, even compared to other good brands.
> I think that's one big reason.


 



Mind sharing the address of the laboratory you use to test the water? Also, what would be your typical fee for sending the water off to have it tested?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Mind sharing the address of the laboratory you use to test the water? Also, what would be your typical fee for sending the water off to have it tested?


Dont know address. My supplier sends it for free.
Google www.masterswater.com 

In 3 years using them they lost 1 test. 
My supplier was able pull up this water test about 2 months ago.
The lowest price water softer goes for 900 and up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

vinpadalino said:


> I have a hard time selling any water treatment. I don't know if my price is to high or what?
> Anyone having better luck?


I sub it out. If people ask me about water softeners, I have a friend who does water treatment, mostly industrial for concrete plants and tank washes. He tests the water and determines the proper solution, not just, "you need a softener."


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> Dont know address. My supplier sends it for free.
> Google www.masterswater.com
> 
> In 3 years using them they lost 1 test.
> ...


Maybe that explains the free water test?

Because a 1.5 cu ft softener with a Fleck electronic head is about $650


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Maybe that explains the free water test?
> 
> Because a 1.5 cu ft softener with a Fleck electronic head is about $650


A big reason I'm not landing a lot of softeners. My last company would pay 400-500 for the brand they dealt with. 
I lost another sale today! But I got a water filter install!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually used to sell water treatment systems. I was only about 19 years old at the time. There was a team of telemarketers who would call people at random to offer them a free "water quality test". With their water test they would also receive a $20 coupon to the restaurant of their choice. Once the homeowner agreed to the deal, the salesman would drive out to the house. Let me tell you, this is a tough sale for a 19 year old who doesn't know a thing about owning a house. But we actually had a pretty good pitch. We would pull out the some of the household cleaners below the sink. The number 1 ingredient in most cleaners is "water softeners". We would sell people on the idea that you had to soften the water before you could effectively clean. Having a treatment system was suppose to significantly reduce the amount of products you would need... thus saving you money. We would also have some photographs of some old copper pipes that will filled with sediment. Surprisingly, that operation sold some units. I would think you would have a huge advantage being a plumber. Your words would hold a lot more credibility.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I work for a large franchise company ( the one trashed on here that's a big part of PSI)

We do water tests and show the customer how "bad" our water is here. Usually around 20-25 grains hardness, like 7.9ph, and about 3.3 ppm chlorine. Not to mention there's this funky algae bloom thing that goes on about twice a year in Lake Lavon, where we get our water from. On a side note, there's something in our water that's fairly unique to this area, that causes Noritz tanklesses to produce like black specks. 

We don't really sell that many softener or filter systems (im the guy that installs them) even though we are supposed to be pushing them. Our full setup usually runs in the neighborhood of $2800 or so, depending on digging and so forth. Also, we don't provide salt refills or anything like that, so I suppose it dissaudes people from buying a softener from a plumber, and instead opt to call Culligan or Rainsoft


----------



## shockin shaun (Sep 13, 2011)

you really need a home test kit put out by hach. Look up hach on your search engine. price wise always charge 75% more than it cost you. thats a good profit and you are covered should you have to go back. I also offer a complete 1 year labor and parts waranty. The units are easy to work on and time is your best teacher. The test kit is about 300.00 - 400.00 but well worth it. It is set up to do in home demos as a selling point. You can build your own using all the parts needed from wholesalers. But one rule of severe advice know the quality of the water you are treating be very careful with iron.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What's that ticking sound I hear?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

shockin shaun said:


> you really need a home test kit put out by hach. Look up hach on your search engine. price wise always charge 75% more than it cost you. thats a good profit and you are covered should you have to go back. I also offer a complete 1 year labor and parts waranty. The units are easy to work on and time is your best teacher. The test kit is about 300.00 - 400.00 but well worth it. It is set up to do in home demos as a selling point. You can build your own using all the parts needed from wholesalers. But one rule of severe advice know the quality of the water you are treating be very careful with iron.


Home depot offers free water testing.


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I have a hard time selling any water treatment. I don't know if my price is to high or what?
> Anyone having better luck?


I've been selling two or three a week. We have horrible water here in Arizona, So most people want some sort of system in their home. As far as price goes, my best unit is $3700 installed. not cheap, but a quality unit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

shockin shaun said:


> you really need a home test kit put out by hach. Look up hach on your search engine. price wise always charge 75% more than it cost you. thats a good profit and you are covered should you have to go back. I also offer a complete 1 year labor and parts waranty. The units are easy to work on and time is your best teacher. The test kit is about 300.00 - 400.00 but well worth it. It is set up to do in home demos as a selling point. You can build your own using all the parts needed from wholesalers. But one rule of severe advice know the quality of the water you are treating be very careful with iron.


Hi There Shockin Shaun...

Could you do us the favor of indulging us with an intro?
It's no big deal and after everyone says hi and welcome....

Read This! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/









Then Click Here and Post Your Intro









Good advice on the Hach Test Kit, we'd like to hear more from you after the intro...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone install Scale blaster? 

http://scaleblaster.com/Residential.aspx

My plumbing supplier said they have been selling a lot of units. Curious to see what you guys thought.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Anyone install Scale blaster?
> 
> http://scaleblaster.com/Residential.aspx
> 
> My plumbing supplier said they have been selling a lot of units. Curious to see what you guys thought.


VooDoo Crap! That's all it is...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Anyone install Scale blaster?
> 
> http://scaleblaster.com/Residential.aspx
> 
> My plumbing supplier said they have been selling a lot of units. Curious to see what you guys thought.


 
They suck ass!


----------

